# мы боимся, как бы Леночка не заболела



## Lemminkäinen

Hi all 

In a task about the subjunctive, I have to choose the correct conjunction:

Мы боимся, что\чтобы Леночка не заболела

I'm pretty sure чтобы is the correct choice here, but I can't seem to figure out what it means. 
"We're afraid that Lenochka wouldn't get sick"? I can't find a logical translation, as I don't really understand the Russian sentence.

As always, any help appreciated.


----------



## Maroseika

Lemminkäinen said:


> Hi all
> 
> In a task about the subjunctive, I have to choose the correct conjunction:
> 
> Мы боимся, что\чтобы Леночка не заболела
> 
> I'm pretty sure чтобы is the correct choice here, but I can't seem to figure out what it means.
> "We're afraid that Lenochka wouldn't get sick"? I can't find a logical translation, as I don't really understand the Russian sentence.
> 
> As always, any help appreciated.


Grammatically both variants have sense.
Мы боимся, что Леночка не заболела - We are afraid that Lenochka is not ill (silly but grammatically correct)
Мы боимся, чтобы Леночка не заболела: We are afraid (we don't want) that Lenochka would get ill.

We are afraid (we don't want) that Lenochka wouldn't get ill - this vesrion has reverse sense - we want that she would get ill.


----------



## Etcetera

Hi Lemmi,
If we have to choose from your two sentences, the second one has more sense that the first.
But still it sounds pretty odd to me...


----------



## Ptak

Etcetera said:


> But still it sounds pretty odd to me...


Why? "Мы боимся, чтобы Леночка не заболела" is ok...


----------



## Maroseika

Etcetera said:


> Hi Lemmi,
> If we have to choose from your two sentences, the second one has more sense that the first.
> But still it sounds pretty odd to me...


Боюсь, брусничная вода мне не наделала б вреда.


----------



## papillon

I think I see dilemma in this exercise.

If the subordinate clause is affirmative, you would get:
*Мы боимся, что Леночка заболела.
*We're afraid Lenochka might be sick - i.e. we are already almost sure she is sick.

If the subordinate clause is negative, you get*
Мы боимся, чтобы Леночка не заболела* - this is OK.
I have a hard time expressing the exact translation in English without using the slightly archaic "lest":
We're worried lest Lenochka might get sick.
She is not sick yet, but we fear that she might in the near future...

For the same meaning in Russian, I actually prefer:
*Мы боимся, как-бы Леночка не заболела*.


----------



## Ptak

papillon said:


> *Мы боимся, как бы Леночка не заболела*.


without "-"


----------



## Etcetera

papillon said:


> For the same meaning in Russian, I actually prefer:
> *Мы боимся, как бы Леночка не заболела*.


A minor correction, Papillon: no hyphen is needed in как бы.


----------



## papillon

Right, of course. Thanks!


----------



## margo16

Наиболее удачный вариант перевода:Мы боимся, как бы Леночка не заболела.


----------



## Ptak

margo16 said:


> Наиболее удачный вариант перевода:Мы боимся, как бы Леночка не заболела.


Насколько я понимаю, в упражнении предлагается выбрать между "что" и "чтобы".
Но с "как бы" действительно лучше.


----------



## outminded

Со словом "что" будет вполне по-русски звучать фраза:

*Мы боимся, что Леночка заболеет.

*Смысл тот же.

А "Мы боимся, чтобы Леночка не заболела" - это чушь, и с точки зрения логики в том числе.


----------



## Maroseika

outminded said:


> Со словом "что" будет вполне по-русски звучать фраза:
> 
> *Мы боимся, что Леночка заболеет.*
> 
> Смысл тот же.
> 
> А "Мы боимся, чтобы Леночка не заболела" - это чушь, и с точки зрения логики в том числе.


Эта чушь называется "сослагательное наклонение" - в отличие от изъявительного, которое использовали вы в своем примере, и который имеет совсем не тот смысл, что сослагательное.
Сослагательное наклонение придает высказыванию определенный оттенок, который иначе можно выразить только описательно, т.е. более громоздко.


----------



## outminded

*"Мы боимся, как бы Леночка не заболела*" - это сослагательное.
А *"мы боимся, чтобы леночка не заболела"* - это чушь  Получается *"Мы боимся для того, чтобы леночка не заболела"*.

И *"мы боимся, что леночка не заболела"* - это тоже чушь, но чушь немного более злобная. Подразумевается, что леночке обязательно надо заболеть и мы боимся, что это не так.

P.s. Ну и учебничек


----------



## Maroseika

outminded said:


> *"Мы боимся, как бы Леночка не заболела*" - это сослагательное.
> А *"мы боимся, чтобы леночка не заболела"* - это чушь  Получается *"Мы боимся для того, чтобы леночка не заболела"*.


Ожегов:
*Чтобы*
*2. Присоединяет придаточное предложение, сообщающее о предполагаемом или желательном, должном, допустимом, возможном. *
*Сомневаюсь, чтобы он остался доволен. *
Следуя вашей логике, это следует понимать так:
*Сомневаюсь для того, чтобы он остался доволен.*


----------



## Maroseika

Вот подробности:
 
§ 2786. Употребление союза _чтобы_ _не_ и его лексического синонима _как_ _бы_ _не_ ограничено сочетаемостью со словами со значениями боязни и опасения (_бояться_, _опасаться_, _пугаться_, _страшиться_, _беспокоиться_, _волноваться_, _тревожиться_) или действий, обусловленных этими чувствами (_предостерегать_, _остерегаться_, _оберегаться_), а также словами с семантикой надзора и наблюдения (_присматривать_, _посматривать_, _поглядывать_, _приглядывать_, _смотреть_, _караулить_).
  Сообщение, оформляемое союзами _чтобы_ _не_ и _как_ _бы_ _не_, имеет характер предположения, а описываемая в нем ситуация оценивается как нежелательная. Придаточное предложение имеет форму сослагат. накл. или инфинитивной конструкции: _Боюсь_, _как_ _бы_ _так_ _не_ _заболеть_, _что_ _и_ _в_ _Россию_ _не_ _попадешь_ (С.-Щ., переписка); _Ко_ _мне_ _Вера_ _Григорьевна_ _не_ _зашла_, _возвратясь_ _из_-_за_ _границы_, _из_ _опасения_, _как_ _бы_ _Федя_ _не_ _пострадал_ (С.-Щ., переписка); _Матушка_ _с_ _беспокойством_ _посмотрела_ _на_ _меня_. _Я_ _отошел_ _немножко_ _в_ _сторону_, _из_ _предосторожности_, _как_ _бы_ _меня_ _не_ _выслали_ (Тург.); _Поглядывай_, _чтоб_ _кто_ _коней_ _не_ _увел_! (Чех.); _Одного_ _боюсь_ - _за_ _вас_ _и_ _сам_, - _чтоб_ _не_ _обмелели_ _наши_ _души_ (Маяк.)
http://rusgram.narod.ru/2765-2787.html


----------



## Ptak

outminded said:


> А *"мы боимся, чтобы леночка не заболела"* - это чушь


Это никакая не чушь. Maroseika абсолютно права (и Ожегов тоже).

Это совершенно правильное предложение, хотя не всем "нэтивам" нравится, как оно построено. Некоторые, как видим, таких предложений даже не знают.


----------



## Etcetera

Ptak said:


> Это никакая не чушь. Maroseika абсолютно права (и Ожегов тоже).






> Это совершенно правильное предложение, хотя не всем "нэтивам" нравится, как оно построено. Некоторые, как видим, таких предложений даже не знают.


Я знаю эту конструкцию, но не люблю ее и не употребляю. Мне она кажется весьма нелогичной. С "как бы" предложение звучит гораздо понятнее.


----------



## Ptak

Etcetera said:


> Некоторые, как видим, таких предложений даже не знают
> 
> 
> 
> Я знаю эту конструкцию
Click to expand...

Я имею в виду носителей языка, которые говорят, что такая конструкция - "чушь".



Etcetera said:


> С "как бы" предложение звучит гораздо понятнее.


С этим я не спорю.


----------

